# How many days in a row can you go?



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

My first trip to Beaver Creek I rode 5 days in a row and thought I was going to die after wards. I was also a noob and can now Do it with no problem. Regular exercise helps a lot.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_LqnUFBUC8 :injured:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a machine. First day of the season, my legs are fine.

Not as strong as they will be in a couple months from now.

But I don't ever get stiff legs.

It's an hour & a half drive for me, but last year I put in a 13 hour day.
It snowed for about a week solid.

After about 5 days, I end up having someone that I can no longer put off & I gotta take a day off.

I could go everyday, all day



TT


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> Regular exercise helps a lot.


I've heard that...still trying to get around it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2days a week is my magic number I need where I feel good on the hill.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> I've heard that...still trying to get around it


It was hard for me to get started but once I got into a routine it was easy to keep it up


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> It was hard for me to get started but once I got into a routine it was easy to keep it up


I'm having some luck with biking and yoga
Better luck with burgers and beer


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> I'm having some luck with biking and yoga
> Better luck with burgers and beer


haha I gave up sloppy burgers (with much dislike), but I will never give up the beer.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

besides the day off I took yesterday I've ridden almost 2 weeks in a row, most of which was at work during the busy holidays.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I live in the mountains but sadly I get no more than a couple of days in a row tops - damn work and stuff


----------



## lander91 (Mar 14, 2013)

Before moving to CO, we did two week-long holidays in the French Alps. We rode 6 days straight both times (except I missed one day the last time due to an evil stomach bug halfway through the week). Now we get a couple days in a row or a few days a week because we can be a bit picky what days we go out.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

lander91 said:


> Now we get a couple days in a row or a few days a week because we can be a bit picky what days we go out.


Jealous, when I lived in Boulder a long ass time ago I was able to bag 40 days one season, thank you $160 Vail pass. Always thought my rusted out 1980 honda civic was gonna explode approaching the tunnel


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2015)

Just rode 4 days in a row at 12000+ feet. No issues except some dry sinuses. First time riding at that elevation too. But I exercise regularly and do HIIT training and lifted legs and core for a month before the trip.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I tried three days in a row last week, I could barely lift my legs on the last day.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

On longer trips I find that the fourth day is typically the toughest, then it gets progressively easier


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

did 4 days at Steamboat over xmas, 2nd day we got 11" was out from 8:45 until 3, dead asleep by 7. Was HURTING the next 2 days, though to be fair the boozing increased as well


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

golfer1659 said:


> Just rode 4 days in a row at 12000+ feet. No issues except some dry sinuses. First time riding at that elevation too. But I exercise regularly and do HIIT training and lifted legs and core for a month before the trip.


12k..damn. Where were you riding?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

My first trip to Colorado.

21 days in a row with 3 Pow days.

Total day's snowboarding 28 :hairy:

Missed 1 day due to injury. :injured:







SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

3 parts are important for snowboarding IMO: core and leg strengt, and stamina.

Back in the day I was hardly able to sustain a short hike, early season days were exhaustive, legs dead after half a day. Now... I'm no gym fan, I'm not consequent enough to keep up a fitness program... 

Nonetheless, nowadays, I hike 3000ft without being exhausted, ride all day long (=25000ft) without sore muscles. 

Only things I've change: 
- I walk instead of taking the bus/car (gives 40mins fast pace walking each working day) - already this little exercise has improved stamina. 
- take the stairs instead of the lift in the office, and train the legs on a balance pad one footed AND crouching each day while in the bathroom, "wasting time" with hair drying, teeth brushing. 
(I don't need to train the core n calves cos they had always been strong from horseriding)

IMO, one doesn't have to do an fancy gym body shape fitness training, which costs a lot - and which we lazy dogs skip after 10 times anyway - but a little everyday exercise already go a long way and can give a proper preparation...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

many many, i'm at 22 righ tnow


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

I think my best run was about 20 days in a row last season


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Typically, I get two days in a row a week riding due to work and being 2 hours away. Over the holidays, I get many more days in...this year, I did 4 riding, 2 off days, then another 3 riding, 2 off, then I think I got in 5 more days riding. After that 5th day, while it was a bummer to be going back to the real world, I probably would have taken a rest day anyway. 

On my days not riding, I do have an exercise routine in place...HIIT and strength training. That routine has definitely taken a hit over the holidays with all the riding though. Now that I've gotten back into the workouts again, I find that any workouts involving my legs are easier, but my arms are definitely feeling the burn. Before the season started, I was really focused on that exercise routine and I had no leg soreness or anything starting out - which I usually do. I was in the best shape I'd ever been in...I'm not too far off the beaten path and since I'll be home more, I'll get back there. But I'd take riding any day over staying at home and doing those workouts. Lottery, where are you?


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

We opened on Thanksgiving, and I have not yet missed a day...but I have to cycle the intensity level due to joint wear/pain. Right now my knees are sore, so I've tried to make my sessions shorter and to stay away from bumps and jumps. Tried...yesterday was supposed to be short and mellow, with a focus on style. I ended up doing many steeps/trees laps, with a focus on style. It felt good. I rode like a Jedi.

Supplemental exercise is mostly stretching/yoga and light cardio, and I will reincorporate kettlebells once my back recovers from when I tweaked it way back on opening week. I got way into P90x over the summer, but combined with working and skateboarding, I ran into the same knee overuse symptoms.


----------



## purekarma (Mar 9, 2013)

I got 24 days in a a row last season. This season my best so far is 16 days in a row.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I did a 65 day stretch last season from jan 31- April 15 or something. The snow was really good. Some days I only got 3-4 runs in because of work. Early season is really hard to go on long stretches, especially when there are big pow days happening. I got pow leg in November this year.... That was awesome 

Most this season is 20 days but all with 10k' vert or more. I'm only at 45 days for the season this year so far though.....


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I get 2 in a row all the time. Hardly ever 3.....

But it's not uncommon for me to go 4 out of 5 days. Never sore.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just this year we spent the holidays at the mountain and snowboarded 9 days straight - had to go back to work for 2 days and then we did 4 more days. We started bike riding long rides during the summer and we really think that helped this year. We are able to go much longer than we used to and not near as sore. We were surprised at our age that we felt perfectly fine after 9 days. I also use a balance ball, elliptical and stationary bike along with our long bike rides. I was pretty happy with how well we did that many days this year! :jumping1:


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've done 15 in a row. Currently on 6 but I'm gonna miss tomorrow. I've been going to the gym to lift weights and run a few miles afterwords too  


No work till Feburary! =) 

I will admit, towards the end of the day I'll start falling more on stuff I normally wouldn't. I'm not sore after though.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I usually get in 2-3 times a week if work and weather cooperate to add up to 35-40 day seasons. Usually that first trip of the year gets me sore the next day, but this summer I started mountain biking and got my legs ready so had like zero fatigue and soreness the next day in my legs which wss awesome!

My core needs to get stronger however, been working on 180s and after about three of those a day I can't spin it anymore... my abs been hurting halfway through the day now too but I have been hitting big jumps and working on methods so going harder than just riding groomers. 

I can do consecutive days but it's the length of the day that gets me... love to do atleast 9-4 with no breaks but after that I get sloppy, tired, cold, etc probably from no water and junk food lift snacks that it's best to call it a day and enjoy a post riding beer.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

firstx1017 said:


> We were surprised at our age that we felt perfectly fine after 9 days.


Just curious how old you are, I'm 43, my wife is 45. I still think I'm a teenager while she thinks it's all heading down hill.


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

Guess I'm in the same boat as most tourists. If I get the chance to shred, I'm shredding day and night, no joke. I'll go during the day and the slope is usually open for some fancy night time action which I won't miss out on... for 6 days straight.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

AgingPunk said:


> Just curious how old you are, I'm 43, my wife is 45. I still think I'm a teenager while she thinks it's all heading down hill.



Currently I am 54 and the hubby is 59. We hope to still be boarding into our 60's - which isn't far for my hubby! lol


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

firstx1017 said:


> Currently I am 54 and the hubby is 59. We hope to still be boarding into our 60's - which isn't far for my hubby! lol


I hope you will! You guys are an inspiration and it warms my heart to see such people.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Kink said:


> I hope you will! You guys are an inspiration and it warms my heart to see such people.


Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been curious about this for some time. I wonder how dudes well older than me are able to put in seasons that approach three digits in days out. I guess part of it is that most still count a couple/few hours as a day out, even though it's not a full 8+ hr day of riding.

Personally, fitness isn't an issue. My legs are very strong naturally, and my work makes it impossible not to be. I don't have to worry about taking the stairs to work to keep me in shape because this is my office:








Joints are the problem for me. Consequently, running and jumping around towers all day, packing heavy materials, and everything else leaves my knees pretty spent by the time the weekend comes and I can shred. My crew of 6 guys did over 500,000 lbs of hot rubber roofing in 2013, and I handled a lot of that by hand multiple times in the process... so there's some heavy work going on. I've never had knee pain in my life though until the past couple years so it's unusual. I don't have a weird foot or anything but I'm going to try some quality insoles and see if they make a difference. I really want to keep riding until I'm an old man, and I don't want to have to be all doped up to do it. Anyone else feel me, here?

Guess I better get on that résumé, then...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

TT, I don't know how ya do it buddy! Must be all that medicating...

Big Neach has already had to listen to me complain a couple times on some primo pow days, so I don't wanna be a stick in the mud and lose out on the fun any more!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have 3 weeks off in Feb. I guess I'll be finding out how long I can go...

Assuming the shit season improves.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

destroy said:


> TT, I don't know how ya do it buddy! Must be all that medicating...
> 
> Big Neach has already had to listen to me complain a couple times on some primo pow days, so I don't wanna be a stick in the mud and lose out on the fun any more!


Hate be the bearer of this news to you & TT ... but both need to start working out.

1. Squats
2. Power Cleans
3. Dead Lifts
4. Bench Press

Your job most any job that has repetitive work will cause joint pain to happen.
Might add that Snowboarding is also a repetitive task and will not keep or get you into shape.

Been in the fitness field for over 40 years. You & TT can :hairy: or :finger1: but keep doing what your doing, it will not get any better.

Book Starting Strength by Rippetoe is the bible on the proper way to do the above listed exercises. 

Also OnFitness is a great magazine to use as a resource.




SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I definitely need to work out the legs. Don't get enough days in that i can keep in shape... and fucking hate dead legs on awesome days.

I'm kinda almost old though...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Just back from a 5 day trip. Basically I'm crippled. My hip is twanked and my shoulder is danked. Twanked and danked. I did fall quite a lot and a fair bit of booze was consumed. Also I'm 41 and did no preparation other than thinking about the fact that I really needed to do some.


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

destroy said:


> Joints are the problem for me.


Same thing here man. I'm 30 and my knees feel good, the joints just ache after work, running and shredding. I've been taking Fish Oil and that Bi-flex stuff, seems to help a little!

Mostly I just suffer though it.. for me, I think climbing poles, wind turbines and cell towers kinda ruined my knees. I work out religiously, including deadlifts, squats and any other major compound lift. joints still hurt..


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Basically I'm crippled. My hip is twanked and my shoulder is danked. Twanked and danked. Also I'm 41.


:laughat2:

You're just a young whippersnapper! 

Wait 18 years and tell us how you feel - that is what my husband would say to you! :eyetwitch2:


----------

